# Piccoli gesti che fanno un noi



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sono venuti dei geloni alle dita della mano destra.
fanno malissimo e non passano.
Non passano nemmeno con i vari medicinali suggeriti dai medici tebani ma si sa. Per i geloni c é poco da fare.
Ho due dita quasi sformate. E Dio santo. Ci sono momenti che me le strapperei.

Poco fa. Mentre ero sul divano a cazzeggoare qui su tradi. Mattia si é avvicinato.
Mi ha preso la mano senza dire nulla e ha cominciato a massaggiarmi le dita con una crema puzzosa e untUosa.
Ha massaggiato 10 minuti buoni. Insistendo sulle tumefazioni spaccate.


Ha comprato una crema alla calendula. Apposta per me.
per alcuni sarà un piccolo gesto ma...per me.


Noi.



Quali sono i vostri?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ne dico uno di mio figlio: mi fa sempre assaggiare il dolce che sta mangiando, anche se è piccolo.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

ke dolce Mattia


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

La mia piccolina poche sere fa quando stavo male male  voleva assolutamente dormire con me, una fatica immane per  convincerla ad andare in camera sua. Mi ha riempita di carezze e baci.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lui odia che io fumi. Odia l'odore del fumo, odia l'idea del fumo, odia la vista delle nuvolette di fumo, odia la vista dei mozziconi di sigaretta. Gli viene da vomitare, sul serio.

Arriviamo in un bar, e mi va personalmente a prendere un posacenere.

Per me ha significato molto. Voleva che io fossi a mio agio, con tutto se stesso.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lui odia che io fumi. Odia l'odore del fumo, odia l'idea del fumo, odia la vista delle nuvolette di fumo, odia la vista dei mozziconi di sigaretta. Gli viene da vomitare, sul serio.
> 
> Arriviamo in un bar, e mi va personalmente a prendere un posacenere.
> 
> Per me ha significato molto. Voleva che io fossi a mio agio, con tutto se stesso.


tu, hai provato a fare un piccolo gesto per lui? magari non fumare in sua presenza? :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tu, hai provato a fare un piccolo gesto per lui? magari non fumare in sua presenza? :smile:


Ovvio.
ho persino rinunciato alla ultima cicca della sera.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> ho persino rinunciato alla ultima cicca della sera.


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :up:



ohi mica sempre eh. Un pò per uno. Io fumo meno, fumo da qualche altra parte. Se però deve assolutamente stare con me dopo il caffè, allora sto sottovento, ma me la fumo. 

Poi doppia lavata di denti e disinfettante


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ohi mica sempre eh. Un pò per uno. Io fumo meno, fumo da qualche altra parte. Se però deve assolutamente stare con me dopo il caffè, allora sto sottovento, ma me la fumo.
> 
> Poi doppia lavata di denti e disinfettante


capisco :mrgreen:   :mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2014)

Darsi la zampa con il MIO CANE con il quale tre 
giorni fa ha avuto da dire ...
e so che gli è costato molto non ucciderlo ...
questo ci fa un noi...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Darsi la zampa con il MIO CANE con il quale tre
> giorni fa ha avuto da dire ...
> e so che gli è costato molto non ucciderlo ...
> questo ci fa un noi...



Anche il tuo cane è stato molto comprensivo vedo


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Lui odia il fumo e qui dove abitiamo, quando erano vivi i suoi genitori, il padre fumava fuori.

Qualche giorno dopo il trasferimento, mi ha concesso di fumare in cucina senza fare alcune storie 

Ho smesso dal 21 gennaio ma è stato bello deflorare casa...


----------



## passante (5 Febbraio 2014)

matteo mi sorride *ogni *mattina quando si sveglia. se sta bene, se sta male, se la giornata si preannuncia pesante, se è preoccupato, se è infelice... anche se la sera abbiamo litigato, lui *sempre* mi sorride.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> matteo mi sorride *ogni *mattina quando si sveglia. se sta bene, se sta male, se la giornata si preannuncia pesante, se è preoccupato, se è infelice... anche se la sera abbiamo litigato, lui *sempre* mi sorride.



:inlove:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Febbraio 2014)

.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*La sera*

La sera torno spesso dopo l'ora di cena,almeno due volte alla settimana,parcheggio sotto casa, lei sente il "rumore"della mia auto e si affaccia.....,pensavo fosse per me....poi ho capito che osserva se parcheggiando urto la sua macchina.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :inlove:


(va detto che gli porto il caffè: può darsi che sorrida al caffè, in effetti)


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> matteo mi sorride *ogni *mattina quando si sveglia. se sta bene, se sta male, se la giornata si preannuncia pesante, se è preoccupato, se è infelice... anche se la sera abbiamo litigato, lui *sempre* mi sorride.


:inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Febbraio 2014)

*quello*

Non si alza mai durante la notte nemmeno per fare pipi perche io sto attaccata con la mia manina al suo pollice...tutta la notte...e se mi sveglio e non lo trovo il pollice son dolori.....pure se ha le coliche resiste....
Inoltre mi non mi fa alzare dal letto se non mi ha coccolata e dato mille baci  prima.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono venuti dei geloni alle dita della mano destra.
> fanno malissimo e non passano.
> Non passano nemmeno con i vari medicinali suggeriti dai medici tebani ma si sa. Per i geloni c é poco da fare.
> Ho due dita quasi sformate. E Dio santo. Ci sono momenti che me le strapperei.
> ...


Anche un abbraccio è sufficiente. Io so che c'è ed i gesti sono infiniti. Troppi da elencare.



oscuro ha detto:


> La sera torno spesso dopo l'ora di cena,almeno due volte alla settimana,parcheggio sotto casa, lei sente il "rumore"della mia auto e si affaccia.....,pensavo fosse per me....poi ho capito che osserva se parcheggiando urto la sua macchina.:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Eh*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Senza parole.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza parole.


fancuore mi sono ribaldato dalla sedia...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Ecco*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fancuore mi sono ribaldato dalla sedia...:rotfl:


Hai visto,sono riuscito a farti ridere?:mrgreen:


----------



## passante (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La sera torno spesso dopo l'ora di cena,almeno due volte alla settimana,parcheggio sotto casa, lei sente il "rumore"della mia auto e si affaccia.....,pensavo fosse per me....poi ho capito che osserva se parcheggiando urto la sua macchina.:rotfl::rotfl:


avrà le sue ragioni per farlo :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



passante ha detto:


> avrà le sue ragioni per farlo :mrgreen::mrgreen:


No,è solo maniacale per la sua macchina.


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2014)

mi fa spesso il caffè, sa che mi piace svegliarmi sentendone l'aroma che si spande soavemente per la casa
e quando si alza, se vede che sono un po' scoperta mi copre bene (non ho avuto mai il coraggio di dirgli che spesso preferisco dormire con le gambe un po' scoperte:mrgreen

poi ha capito che mi piace cenare in pace chiacchierando del più e del meno, quindi se gli telefonano dice che richiamerà

e poi altre mille cose

ad es. da parte mia ogni tanto gli metto in ordine i vestiti e gli cerco le cose che gli servono e che ha seminato in giro, tipo l'uniforme per le gare (anche la cravatta è particolare), oppure mi segno anche i suoi appuntamenti per ricordarglieli


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La sera torno spesso dopo l'ora di cena,almeno due volte alla settimana,parcheggio sotto casa, lei sente il "rumore"della mia auto e si affaccia.....,pensavo fosse per me....poi ho capito che osserva se parcheggiando urto la sua macchina.:rotfl::rotfl:



ma va là, non ci credo!


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma va là, non ci credo!


Tutto vero....la mattina scende e ispeziona la sua macchina.....Io ho rinunciato ad andare a far spesa con la sua.Parcheggiava a due kilometri di distanza dove non c'era nessuna altra macchina nei paraggi,quindi niente sportellate....ma si può?uno va a fare spesa e si deve fare un bel pezzo a piedi con le buste?ma allora esco direttamente a piedi no?della mia auto gli frega cazzi,anzi,gli sta maledettamente sulle balle,mi chiede sempre:quando ti deciderai a comprarti una macchina normale?:rotfl:Ed io:quando diventerò normale.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai visto,sono riuscito a farti ridere?:mrgreen:


Anche a me comunque.
:rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (5 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non si alza mai durante la notte nemmeno per fare pipi perche io sto attaccata con la mia manina al suo pollice...tutta la notte...e se mi sveglio e non lo trovo il pollice son dolori.....pure se ha le coliche resiste....
> Inoltre mi non mi fa alzare dal letto se non mi ha coccolata e dato mille baci  prima.....


X s. Valentino gli regali un "pappagallo"?
anche questo è un segno di amore :  )))


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Anche a me comunque.
> :rotfl:


Chiedo scusa.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> X s. Valentino gli regali un "pappagallo"?
> anche questo è un segno di amore :  )))


Non l ho capita.


----------



## Calipso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Non è un noi.... ma considerando il poco tempo che ci conosciamo mi ha fatto sorridere.
lui si addormenta con la tv accesa... io faccio fatica.. ce la faccio ma faccio fatica. Alla prima volta l'ha lasciata accesa.. 
La seconda volta.. l'ha spenta..poverino..non riusciva ad addormentarsi, fino a che io non l'ho riaccesa. 
E' da scemi lo so.. ma lui ci ha provato e ma mi ha intenerito (negando di farlo per me!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non l ho capita.




Amò il pappagallo urinale sarebbe sto coso. Serve ai maschietti per fare la pipì quando non possono alzarsi!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai visto,sono riuscito a farti ridere?:mrgreen:


meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non è un noi.... ma considerando il poco tempo che ci conosciamo mi ha fatto sorridere.
> lui si addormenta con la tv accesa... io faccio fatica.. ce la faccio ma faccio fatica. Alla prima volta l'ha lasciata accesa..
> La seconda volta.. l'ha spenta..poverino..non riusciva ad addormentarsi, fino a che io non l'ho riaccesa.
> E' da scemi lo so.. ma lui ci ha provato e ma mi ha intenerito (negando di farlo per me!!!!!!!! )




Io se non ho la tv acesa a volume zero non riesco ad addormentarmi mentre mattia il contrario.
e me la fa tenere accesa


Poi ogni tanti sbrocca , gli partono le invettive dantesche, me ne dice di tutti i colori ma.
Me la lascia accesa.




Ogni tanto mi sembra una vittima.:unhappy:
Peró é ancora con me quindi....


Non sara mica perché lo tengo segregato?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Un altra cosa che mi fa sentire noi e mi fa sentire sua é quando gli chiedo se mi ama.
E lui risponde sempre no.
Ma sempre.
:inlove:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un altra cosa che mi fa sentire noi e mi fa sentire sua é quando gli chiedo se mi ama.
> E lui risponde sempre no.
> Ma sempre.
> :inlove:


ma sei una romanticona !
quasi da nausea...
È la vecchiaia che porta così?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma sei una romanticona !
> quasi da nausea...
> È la vecchiaia che porta così?


Si. Sono una romanticona.
Mi sono pure "emozionata" l altro giorno che mi ha regalato due coltelli in ceramica.
Ho una vera passione per i coltellacci e lui...
:inlove::inlove:


Non avrà mica l amante...Troppo topolino ultimamente.



Ottimo.
se cosi fosse ha imparato A fare le cose come tebe comanda.
il mattia in cotta amantifera non si puo sopportare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Sono una romanticona.
> Mi sono pure "emozionata" l altro giorno che mi ha regalato due coltelli in ceramica.
> Ho una vera passione per i coltellacci e lui...
> :inlove::inlove:
> ...


hai provato con l'insulina??? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai provato con l'insulina??? :rotfl:


Madonna Occhi. Ti sta venendo il senso dell umorismo di quella altro di la. Coso. Realista.
A te essere innamorato fa male.


Come sta il pannocchione? 
Eddai mandami una foto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Eccoci io e lei...quadro antico e organeto...*

Io le suono qualcosa mentre si fa l'aerosol per il catarro...

Ma eccola in tutto il suo splendore...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::  mrgreen:

[video=youtube;LED-gxroSgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LED-gxroSgo[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Quando non fai una piega mentre ti dico -no, non ti dico, te lo scrivo su skype altrimenti "non vale"-
mentre ti scrivo che non posso dirti cosa voglio per il mio compleanno perchè deve essere una sorpresa, visto che non ho mai avuto un vero regalo di compleanno, però posso o scrivertelo su un biglietto che naturalmente non devi dare segno di aver trovato, oppure puoi chiederlo alla mia amica, ecco il numero.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

.


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando non fai una piega mentre ti dico -no, non ti dico, te lo scrivo su skype altrimenti "non vale"-
> mentre ti scrivo che non posso dirti cosa voglio per il mio compleanno perchè deve essere una sorpresa, visto che non ho mai avuto un vero regalo di compleanno, però posso o scrivertelo su un biglietto che naturalmente non devi dare segno di aver trovato, oppure puoi chiederlo alla mia amica, ecco il numero.


:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando non fai una piega mentre ti dico -no, non ti dico, te lo scrivo su skype altrimenti "non vale"-
> mentre ti scrivo che non posso dirti cosa voglio per il mio compleanno perchè deve essere una sorpresa, visto che non ho mai avuto un vero regalo di compleanno, però posso o scrivertelo su un biglietto che naturalmente non devi dare segno di aver trovato, oppure puoi chiederlo alla mia amica, ecco il numero.


Mannaggia.

Nessuno che mi chieda che cosa volevo quella volta...


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2014)

e comunque, nau, mi chiedevo: che cosa volevi quella volta?

(  )


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e comunque, nau, mi chiedevo: che cosa volevi quella volta?
> 
> (  )



:inlove: (rivolto a te e che Matteo mi perdoni )

Io gli avevo chiesto una singola rosa rossa a gambo lungo, confezionata (quindi con uno spruzzo di altre foglie e quei fiorellini bianchi, e il cellophane e un fiocco)
Perchè certi clichè sono talmente tanto clichè che non te li regala più nessuno mannaggia. E io non ne avevo mai ricevuti.


Mi sono arrivate 15 rose rosse, super confezionate, con vaso appropriato, una scatola di cioccolatini e una bottiglia di champagne.

Quindi E' riuscito a farmi la sorpresa.... :inlove:


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :inlove: (rivolto a te e che Matteo mi perdoni )
> 
> Io gli avevo chiesto una singola rosa rossa a gambo lungo, confezionata (quindi con uno spruzzo di altre foglie e quei fiorellini bianchi, e il cellophane e un fiocco)
> Perchè certi clichè sono talmente tanto clichè che non te li regala più nessuno mannaggia. E io non ne avevo mai ricevuti.
> ...



:inlove: (rivolto a te, tanto matteo non vede :mrgreen

è stato molto bravo...

pensa che matte una volta che avevamo litigato mi ha fatto trovare jn macchina un mazzo di carciofi (con le foglioline, il cellophane e il fiocchetto)   

impossibile rimanere arrabbiati con matteo, che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ..
> 
> pensa che matte una volta che avevamo litigato mi ha fatto trovare jn macchina un mazzo di carciofi (con le foglioline, il cellophane e il fiocchetto)


Meraviglioso. Ti capisco.:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :inlove: (rivolto a te, tanto matteo non vede :mrgreen
> 
> è stato molto bravo...
> 
> ...



Sigh... sarebbe da amare anche solo per quello...

Scusa sai ma l'idea del mazzo romanticoso di carciofi gliela rubo, posso? Casomai... 

Stupenda.. :inlove:

Cmq, non che te ne freghi, ma siete nei miei best five delle storie d'amore in questo forum. Cioè, storie d'amore con uno che partecipa al forum come coprotagonista.

Siete bellissimi


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :inlove: (rivolto a te, tanto matteo non vede :mrgreen
> 
> è stato molto bravo...
> 
> ...


una vita che lo dico, e nessuno mi da ascolto. Altro che rose. Una dozzina di mammole. Capisco che costino un occhio, ma per amore...


----------



## Principessa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri notte ero incazzata nera, per varie situazioni (i lavori di merda che mi hanno proposto finora, il rapporto con mia madre) e sono stata veramente sgradevole. Eravamo nel letto. Elio mi toccava, mi abbracciava, con una goffa tenerezza, e io lo scostavo.
Ha insistito "Dai vieni qui...", con gli occhi da Bambi, finchè non mi sono abbandonata a lui e gli ho chiesto scusa.


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

Mio figlio tempo fa, in bicicletta sul lungomare. Lo accompagnavo da suo padre. Mio figlio adora pedalare. A un certo punto scende dalla bici e comincia a portarla a mano. La passeggiata è lunga, gli chiedo perché sia sceso dalla bici: manca ancora un bel pezzo e così fatica il doppio. Lui risponde che preferisce portarla a mano, così stiamo più tempo insieme. Un gesto piccolo, da bambino. Ma per me ha significato tanto.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mio figlio tempo fa, in bicicletta sul lungomare. Lo accompagnavo da suo padre. Mio figlio adora pedalare. A un certo punto scende dalla bici e comincia a portarla a mano. La passeggiata è lunga, gli chiedo perché sia sceso dalla bici: manca ancora un bel pezzo e così fatica il doppio. Lui risponde che preferisce portarla a mano, così stiamo più tempo insieme. Un gesto piccolo, da bambino. Ma per me ha significato tanto.


che dolce....certo che la naturalezza con cui bambini fanni dicono e pensano fa quasi paura.....
io ad oggi da adulta non riuscirei a poensare che scendendo dalla bici effettivamente andremmo piu lenti e quindi passeremmo piu tempo insieme......
automaticamente andrei dove devo andare, nel minor tempo possibile....


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che dolce....certo che la naturalezza con cui bambini fanni dicono e pensano fa quasi paura.....
> io ad oggi da adulta non riuscirei a poensare che scendendo dalla bici effettivamente andremmo piu lenti e quindi passeremmo piu tempo insieme......
> automaticamente andrei dove devo andare, nel minor tempo possibile....


Anch'io la penso come te. Per questo questa cosa mi aveva colpita: per la profondità del pensiero e la semplicità del gesto che ne è scaturito.

Comunque i bambini hanno tantissimo da insegnarci, veramente.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso come te. Per questo questa cosa mi aveva colpita: per la profondità del pensiero e la semplicità del gesto che ne è scaturito.
> 
> *Comunque i bambini hanno tantissimo da insegnarci, veramente*.


dovremmo ricordarlo tutti piu spesso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna Occhi. Ti sta venendo il senso dell umorismo di quella altro di la. Coso. Realista.
> A te essere innamorato fa male.
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

L'importante è che facciano ridere me mentre le scrivo. 

Ancora con questa storia del pannocchione? Voglio sapere che è la tua fonte! Adesso! ....e non rispondermi Guizza. :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> L'importante è che facciano ridere me mentre le scrivo.
> 
> Ancora con questa storia del pannocchione? Voglio sapere che è la tua fonte! Adesso! ....e non rispondermi Guizza. :smile:


sciocchino
sei tu la fonte stessa no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sciocchino
> sei tu la fonte stessa no?


Io no. Giuro.

La prossima volta che esco con una o più donne del forum mi metto la gonna. :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io no. Giuro.
> 
> La prossima volta che esco con una o più donne del forum mi metto la gonna. :rotfl:



Cavolo.

Il kilt.

Ti prego il kilt.

Gli uomini in kilt mi fanno impazzire!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io no. Giuro.
> 
> La prossima volta che esco con una o più donne del forum mi metto la gonna. :rotfl:


lo vedi? continui a confermare.....hai il pannocchione dai ammettilo e basta facciamola finita....se no guarda. non e' che qui ci si fa problemi sai?
due ti bloccano e io te lo misuro.....non e' che ci voglia chissa chi.....
a te la scelta


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono venuti dei geloni alle dita della mano destra.
> fanno malissimo e non passano.
> Non passano nemmeno con i vari medicinali suggeriti dai medici tebani ma si sa. Per i geloni c é poco da fare.
> Ho due dita quasi sformate. E Dio santo. Ci sono momenti che me le strapperei.
> ...


Io e il mio papà abbiamo un rito la sera, a cena...prendo un cucchiaio/forchettata del primo che sta mangiando (io non lo mangio la sera) e poi gli do un pezzetto del mio pane, la crosta.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sono alle prese con un progetto.
Mio.
Tutto mio. Mio da ideare, da scrivere, da limare, da proporre.
Il tutto fuori dall'orario di lavoro.

E Seth mi è accanto. Poveretto, mi ascolta, mi consiglia, mi incoraggia.

Ieri gli stavo tirando una tiritera su:

sì sono contenta che tu mi aiuti, ma io voglio farcela da sola, non è che do per scontato che tu mi devi aiutare, anche se in effetti ho un pò di timore, ma non è che non lavoro e mi aspetto che mi faccia tu le cose, voglio dire apprezzo tutto il tuo sostegno e sì ne ho bisogno, ma non è che ne ho bisogno, in effetti sì ma non è come se dovessi per forza farlo, anzi se ti pare che io mi appoggi troppo dillo eh senza farti problemi, perchè mi spiace se adesso magari non sono bravissima a fare queste cose e tu di più, però migliorerò, ripeto, non è che...

Dopo 10 minuti di 'sta tiritera Seth mi blocca.


Non ti preoccupare. Tanto so già che a un certo punto andrai in panico nero, e mi sono già liberato l'agenda.


Per chi si sentirebbe offeso all'idea che lui dà per scontato che io vada in panico. Il fatto è che ha ragione.
E la capacità straordinaria di Seth non è di schermarmi fino a che il panico non passa. Ma prendermi per mano fino che lo affronto e lo caccio via io.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono alle prese con un progetto.
> Mio.
> Tutto mio. Mio da ideare, da scrivere, da limare, da proporre.
> Il tutto fuori dall'orario di lavoro.
> ...


Io sarei una di quelle persone che si sentirebbe offesa ...ma è bella cosa che me lo dicano ...
se mi offendo un fondo di vero c'è ...e questo serve a trovare la forza di farcela da sola ...consapevole comunque di avere qulacuno pronto a prendermi per mano...

Anche se mi odierei per questo ...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io sarei una di quelle persone che si sentirebbe offesa ...ma è bella cosa che me lo dicano ...
> se mi offendo un fondo di vero c'è ...e questo serve a trovare la forza di farcela da sola ...consapevole comunque di avere qulacuno pronto a prendermi per mano...
> 
> *Anche se mi odierei per questo .*..



Lo pensavo così anche io.

Ma visto che questo eventuale panico, chissenefrega, che ci sia o non ci sia non cambia nulla. E' 'solo' un progetto.

Ma mi è stato accanto in "panici" molto peggiori. Cose che non mi va tanto di raccontare.

Diciamo che ho imparato un poco di umiltà. E ad accettare una mano che fa la differenza. Anche se sì, vuol dire che senza non so dove sarei finita.
Riconoscerlo non vuol dire darsi per vinti per il futuro. Vuol dire solo... riconoscerlo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

l'altra sera dovevo fare una cosa ...mio marito starvaccato sul divano ...
neanche ha notato quanto per me fosse fatica ...
alla fine ... quando ormai avevo finito si sveglia chiedendomi se avevo bisogno di aiuto ...
e perché non lo avessi chiamato ...se non noti che ho bisogno di aiuto non saro di certo io a chiedertelo ...
quindi fanculo ...
lo odio qundo fa cosi ...
ma odio di più me stessa quando ho dei limiti ...



Forse dovevo postarlo nell'aangolo dello sfogo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> l'altra sera dovevo fare una cosa ...mio marito starvaccato sul divano ...
> neanche ha notato quanto per me fosse fatica ...
> alla fine ... *quando ormai avevo finito si sveglia chiedendomi se avevo bisogno di aiuto *...
> e perché non lo avessi chiamato *...se non noti che ho bisogno di aiuto non saro di certo io a chiedertelo *...
> ...


non vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo e contraddire una signora in felice attesa... ma se stava dormendo come poteva notare? Io quando dormo non noto neppure le cannonate. Chiedere? dovevi ordinarglielo!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo pensavo così anche io.
> 
> Ma visto che questo eventuale panico, chissenefrega, che ci sia o non ci sia non cambia nulla. E' 'solo' un progetto.
> 
> ...



Lo so che fa la differenza ...
Riconosco gli aiuti ... e mi fanno piacere ...ma sono testona...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo e contraddire una signora in felice attesa... ma se stava dormendo come poteva notare? Io quando dormo non noto neppure le cannonate. Chiedere? dovevi ordinarglielo!



sveglio ...non nel senso che stava dormendo ...solo non so se sai come sono gli uomini ...o almeno spero non lo sia solo il mio ...non vedono un nulla ...appunto se non ordini...
ma il fatto che il mio non è cosi domabile...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sveglio ...non nel senso che stava dormendo ...solo non so se sai come sono gli uomini ...o almeno spero non lo sia solo il mio ...non vedono un nulla ...appunto se non ordini...
> *ma il fatto che il mio non è cosi domabile*...


eh ma adesso hai in mano il carico di briscola... approfittane...


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

*Ottenere.*



lunaiena ha detto:


> l'altra sera dovevo fare una cosa ...mio marito starvaccato sul divano ...
> neanche ha notato quanto per me fosse fatica ...
> alla fine ... quando ormai avevo finito si sveglia chiedendomi se avevo bisogno di aiuto ...
> e perché non lo avessi chiamato ...se non noti che ho bisogno di aiuto non saro di certo io a chiedertelo ...
> ...


La procedura migliore per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo e chiederglielo.
la loro mente è programmata per risolvere i problemi. Semplice e lineare.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> La procedura migliore per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo e chiederglielo.
> la loro mente è programmata per risolvere i problemi. Semplice e lineare.



E li mandi in confusione quando gli vuoi semplicemente _parlare_ di un problema. Quando vuoi sfogarti e non vuoi assolutamente che loro ti propongano soluzioni.
Lì poveracci sbarellano e nascono incomprensioni micidiali.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma adesso hai in mano il carico di briscola... approfittane...



si ciao....
a un caratteraccio peggio del mio... 
poi a parte il caratteraccio ha una mamma comandona che ancora comanda ...( lui eh!)
e alla mamma molto non sono capaci di replicare 
e quindi da me mai si è lascito comandare ...poi non sono neanche in grado ...e non mi piace piuttosto mi aggiusto e 
barbotto...
comunque ho gia pensato di posizionare puntine ( piattole )
sotto il telo del divano ...e prima o poi lo faccio...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> La procedura migliore per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo* e chiederglielo.*
> la loro mente è programmata per risolvere i problemi. Semplice e lineare.



sempre se il cervello è collegato ...
a più di una cosa per volta non ci riescono a farcela ...
Poi non so ma credo che il mio divano abbia il potere di mandare in trans mio marito ...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Mio figlio il piccolo quando finisce di bere il latte fa degli erutti che un camionista può andare letteralmente a nascondersi! ora tutti gli dicono BRAVO! e io rimango la a guardare e dire tra me e me "se lo faccio io s'incazzano" ..... oggi a pranzo ho preso la carica e ne feci uno che tremarono le orecchie a chi stava nelle immediate vicinanze! e dissi dopo lo sfogo .... sono stato bravo o no? 


Noi noi noi noi quattro maschietti facciamo partecipare lei, la donna. La nostra donna.


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sempre se il cervello è collegato ...
> a più di una cosa per volta non ci riescono a farcela ...
> Poi non so ma credo che il mio divano abbia il potere di mandare in trans mio marito ...



Molti sono programmati per crearli i problemi, e le donne per risoverglieli.

Anche il mio di divano, tranquilla Lunaiena.


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

*Ragazze...*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> E li mandi in confusione quando gli vuoi semplicemente _parlare_ di un problema. Quando vuoi sfogarti e non vuoi assolutamente che loro ti propongano soluzioni.
> Lì poveracci sbarellano e nascono incomprensioni micidiali.


Mente maschile: ho un problema, rifletto per risolverlo, lo risolvo.
mente femminile: ho un problema, ne parlo con qualcuno ne discuto, lo rimugino, e me lo risolvo.
sono sistemi differenti di lavoro che NON DEVONO MAI essere mescolati. 
Altrimenti BOOOOM!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Mente maschile: ho un problema, rifletto per risolverlo, lo risolvo.
> mente femminile: ho un problema, ne parlo con qualcuno ne discuto, lo rimugino, e me lo risolvo.
> sono sistemi differenti di lavoro che NON DEVONO MAI essere mescolati.
> Altrimenti BOOOOM!



Bè dai, basta chiarirsi all'inizio


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè dai, basta chiarirsi all'inizio


Si. Ciò che conta realmente è che la donna spieghi all'uomo che la maggior parte delle volte NON ha bisogno di qualcuno che le risolva i problemi. È perfettamente i grado di gestirli da sola.
le serve solo qualcuno che ascolti senza giudicare o consigliare ma che sopporti fino al momento che lei non maturi le proprie decisioni.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Si. Ciò che conta realmente è che la donna spieghi all'uomo che la maggior parte delle volte NON ha bisogno di qualcuno che le risolva i problemi. È perfettamente i grado di gestirli da sola.
> le serve solo qualcuno che ascolti senza giudicare o consigliare ma che sopporti fino al momento che lei non maturi le proprie decisioni.



Ciao

a casa mia, i ruoli erano invertiti ... 
c'è proprio di tutto e di più ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Si. Ciò che conta realmente è che la donna spieghi all'uomo che la maggior parte delle volte NON ha bisogno di qualcuno che le risolva i problemi. È perfettamente i grado di gestirli da sola.
> le serve solo qualcuno che ascolti senza giudicare o consigliare ma che sopporti fino al momento che lei non maturi le proprie decisioni.



Eeeeesatto.
Quando sto così, lo avviso prima di cominciare a parlare. Finora ha funzionato


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a casa mia, i ruoli erano invertiti ...
> c'è proprio di tutto e di più ...
> ...


Non capisco, mi spieghi?
ciao sienne:smile:


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eeeeesatto.
> Quando sto così, lo avviso prima di cominciare a parlare. Finora ha funzionato


Gia, con la giusta dose di pazienza...
Ricorda anche la quantità di parole gestibili dall'uomo.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non capisco, mi spieghi?
> ciao sienne:smile:



Ciao

il mio ex-compagno aveva bisogno di tritare tutti i suoi grilli fino all'infinito,
non sto scherzando e neanche esagerando ... e chiedevo spesso, cosa 
volesse esattamente? Voleva essere ascoltato ... ok ... certo. 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Gia, con la giusta dose di pazienza...
> Ricorda anche la quantità di parole gestibili dall'uomo.



Guarda.
Faccio del mio meglio ma... sinceramente, quell'uomo ha una pazienza infinita... più di me. Molto più di me. Non smetto di ringraziare il nostro dio benevolo, per quello. La sua calma per me è come un mare di inerzia termica infinita. Grazie al cielo.


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il mio ex-compagno aveva bisogno di tritare tutti i suoi grilli fino all'infinito,
> non sto scherzando e neanche esagerando ... e chiedevo spesso, cosa
> ...


Sicura che non fosse incapacità di decidere?


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda.
> Faccio del mio meglio ma... sinceramente, quell'uomo ha una pazienza infinita... più di me. Molto più di me. Non smetto di ringraziare il nostro dio benevolo, per quello. La sua calma per me è come un mare di inerzia termica infinita. Grazie al cielo.


Qualcuno deve averla sennò sai che casino?


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Sicura che non fosse incapacità di decidere?



Ciao

beh, dietro a questo suo bisogno, si, cera questo aspetto. 
Spesso, prendevo io le decisioni ... è vero, lo ammetto. 
E ammetto anche, che ho sottovalutato di tanto una sua 
frase che ripeteva spesso ... "sei la forza portante ..." ... 
Non immaginavo proprio, che portata potesse avere ... 

Ora, mi rendo conto di tante cose. Io ci vedevo alla pari,
lui no ... e questo ha pesato tanto su di lui ... 
Ma mi fa anche capire, che molto si svolgeva dentro di lui. 
Non ho mai misurato ... o fatto comparazioni ... 
era il mio compagno di viaggio, non un rivale ... 


sienne


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

*Sai,*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, dietro a questo suo bisogno, si, cera questo aspetto.
> Spesso, prendevo io le decisioni ... è vero, lo ammetto.
> ...


Sai Sienne,
gli uomini di oggi non sono così lontani da ciò che erano quelli delle caverne.
Solo che una volta ciò che un uomo era, era chiaro e limpido. Lo stesso vale per la donna.
ora sapere ciò che si è mi pare decisamente complesso.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Sai Sienne,
> gli uomini di oggi non sono così lontani da ciò che erano quelli delle caverne.
> Solo che una volta ciò che un uomo era, era chiaro e limpido. Lo stesso vale per la donna.
> ora sapere ciò che si è mi pare decisamente complesso.



Ciao mic,

si, è complesso e dipende di come lo gestisci e di come lo prendi. 
E oggi, mi sembra che si dovrebbe parlare più di esseri umani ... 
proprio perché tanti aspetti dei ruoli non sono sempre chiari ... 
E si è liberi di definirsi ... ma anche di reinventarsi ... 
Ci vuole anche coraggio ... a spezzare certi schemi ... 


sienne


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao mic,
> 
> si, è complesso e dipende di come lo gestisci e di come lo prendi.
> E oggi, mi sembra che si dovrebbe parlare più di esseri umani ...
> ...


Non so...
di fondo siamo tutti esseri umani, tutti uguali.
Sviluppati tra maschio e femmina perché potessimo perpetrare la specie.
Allora, secondo te, come mai tutte questa differenze?


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non so...
> di fondo siamo tutti esseri umani, tutti uguali.
> Sviluppati tra maschio e femmina perché potessimo perpetrare la specie.
> Allora, secondo te, come mai tutte questa differenze?


Ciao

molte differenze, sono dovute dalla cultura. 
Ci sono tanti tipi di ricerche, che lo dimostrano,
ma non arrivano fino in fondo, perché la cultura
ci influenza sin dal momento che nasciamo ... 
a tal punto, che ci sembra una cosa innata, naturale. 

Ci sono ancora popoli primitivi (pochissimi), che 
dimostrano altre differenze ... tra uomo e donna,
perché il loro sistema sociale è costruito su pilastri
differenti dalla nostra ... 

Difficile dire, veramente. Ma abbiamo la possibilità oggi,
di scoprirci, di poter dire in questo sono più "maschile",
in questo più "femminile" (secondo la nostra concezione). 
Una volta anche se sentivi differentemente, quello era il tuo ruolo. 

È una chance, anche. Non solo un dilemma ... Credo.
Ma forse, per alcuni, si chiede troppo ... anche probabile. 


sienne


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> molte differenze, sono dovute dalla cultura.
> Ci sono tanti tipi di ricerche, che lo dimostrano,
> ...


dal mio punto di vista, la cultura è qualcosa che abbiamo inventato noi. Non la natura.
sotto i condizionamenti della cultura, a mio avviso ci sono, diciamo, linee di comportamento date affinché gli uomini e le donne possano esprimere pienamente ciò che di naturale è conservato dentro di loro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, dietro a questo suo bisogno, si, cera questo aspetto.
> Spesso, prendevo io le decisioni ... è vero, lo ammetto.
> ...


Eh sì, succede così.
Poi uno cerca una deficiente con la quale sentirsi forte e magari becca una virago.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh sì, succede così.
> *Poi uno cerca una deficiente con la quale sentirsi forte *e magari becca una virago.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Marzo 2014)

*in queste settimane*

mi sento la donna piu amata del mondo.
Quello ha sempre 1000 pensieri per me, 1000 attenzioni senza sfociare nel disgustoso docliastro moinoso come non piace a me. 
ieri, sapeva bene che era stata una brutta giornata a lavoro, sono tornata a casa, mi aveva preparato la cena per terra. con le candele e tutto....perche di solito sono io a dover mettere i cuscini sotto al culo sulla sedia se no, non e' che non ci arrivo, ma quasi.....e mi lamento sempre del fatto che anche lui dovrebbe avere una chiara visione del mondo visto da quaggiu, perche io sempre o in tacchi, o sulle punte piu o meno, so cose si vede da lassu....oppure mi arrampico se mi incuriosisco.
ha pultio tutto il pavimento. ha messo i cuscini....i fiori...e mi ha detto: oggi mangiamo quaggiu. 
volevo morire di amore....
e poi mi aveva anche messo il pigiama sul termosifone per farmelo trovare caldo...perche io ho un bel porblema col freddo. a casa mia ci sono 24 gradi fissi. e io tremo lo stesso.....


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sento la donna piu amata del mondo.
> Quello ha sempre 1000 pensieri per me, 1000 attenzioni senza sfociare nel disgustoso docliastro moinoso come non piace a me.
> ieri, sapeva bene che era stata una brutta giornata a lavoro, sono tornata a casa, mi aveva preparato la cena per terra. con le candele e tutto....perche di solito sono io a dover mettere i cuscini sotto al culo sulla sedia se no, non e' che non ci arrivo, ma quasi.....e mi lamento sempre del fatto che anche lui dovrebbe avere una chiara visione del mondo visto da quaggiu, perche io sempre o in tacchi, o sulle punte piu o meno, so cose si vede da lassu....oppure mi arrampico se mi incuriosisco.
> ha pultio tutto il pavimento. ha messo i cuscini....i fiori...e mi ha detto: oggi mangiamo quaggiu.
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sento la donna piu amata del mondo.
> Quello ha sempre 1000 pensieri per me, 1000 attenzioni senza sfociare nel disgustoso docliastro moinoso come non piace a me.
> ieri, sapeva bene che era stata una brutta giornata a lavoro, sono tornata a casa, mi aveva preparato la cena per terra. con le candele e tutto....perche di solito sono io a dover mettere i cuscini sotto al culo sulla sedia se no, non e' che non ci arrivo, ma quasi.....e mi lamento sempre del fatto che anche lui dovrebbe avere una chiara visione del mondo visto da quaggiu, perche io sempre o in tacchi, o sulle punte piu o meno, so cose si vede da lassu....oppure mi arrampico se mi incuriosisco.
> ha pultio tutto il pavimento. ha messo i cuscini....i fiori...e mi ha detto: oggi mangiamo quaggiu.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


>


Compare buon giorno,sei riuscito a pisciare stamane?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Compare buon giorno,sei riuscito a pisciare stamane?



E' duro compà è duro! 

Buongiorno a te 

Lui è sparito....... :incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sento la donna piu amata del mondo.
> Quello ha sempre 1000 pensieri per me, 1000 attenzioni senza sfociare nel disgustoso docliastro moinoso come non piace a me.
> ieri, sapeva bene che era stata una brutta giornata a lavoro, sono tornata a casa, mi aveva preparato la cena per terra. con le candele e tutto....perche di solito sono io a dover mettere i cuscini sotto al culo sulla sedia se no, non e' che non ci arrivo, ma quasi.....e mi lamento sempre del fatto che anche lui dovrebbe avere una chiara visione del mondo visto da quaggiu, perche io sempre o in tacchi, o sulle punte piu o meno, so cose si vede da lassu....oppure mi arrampico se mi incuriosisco.
> ha pultio tutto il pavimento. ha messo i cuscini....i fiori...e mi ha detto: oggi mangiamo quaggiu.
> ...



:inlove:


----------



## Sole (5 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sento la donna piu amata del mondo.
> Quello ha sempre 1000 pensieri per me, 1000 attenzioni senza sfociare nel disgustoso docliastro moinoso come non piace a me.
> ieri, sapeva bene che era stata una brutta giornata a lavoro, sono tornata a casa, mi aveva preparato la cena per terra. con le candele e tutto....perche di solito sono io a dover mettere i cuscini sotto al culo sulla sedia se no, non e' che non ci arrivo, ma quasi.....e mi lamento sempre del fatto che anche lui dovrebbe avere una chiara visione del mondo visto da quaggiu, perche io sempre o in tacchi, o sulle punte piu o meno, so cose si vede da lassu....oppure mi arrampico se mi incuriosisco.
> ha pultio tutto il pavimento. ha messo i cuscini....i fiori...e mi ha detto: oggi mangiamo quaggiu.
> ...


:smile:


----------

